# What other options do we have to automatically turn on an external amp???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I added an external amp to my system ...my AVR has the 12V trigger, but my amp doesn't, so I need to manually turn it on to use front speakers.

This is a real story (it happened last Sunday :innocent

I watched "The fifth element", and it was the first time that I recall a DVD going straight to the movie, no previews, no menu, etc. ... What I noticed was that when playing the introduction (studio logo, etc.) there was no sound (AVR was showing Dolby Digital L+R); suddenly I heard sound (AVR showed Dolby Digital 5.1) ...after that sound was okay.

Then I noticed subtitles :unbelievable:, I didn't choose to have them (they appear only if the spoken is not english, but in this case I was using english)... so, I used the subtittles buttom on remote and turned off....and started enjoying the movie to the end ...:T





After I finished the movie, I changed to OTA channels, and I noticed "NO SOUND" on channels with DD stereo signals (just some muddy sound from sub) ...but when I switched to a channel with a 5.1 signal, the sound was okay ... :scratchhead:

I started :scratch: my head ...and suddenly I found the problem.......

I COMPLETELY FORGOT TO TURN ON THE EXTERNAL AMP THAT POWERS THE FRONTS" :duh:

Yes, I watched the whole movie without front speakers :hide: ...(I don't know if anybody has a similar story, but that's what happened to me :blush:, I wasn't feeling well after a little fever the night before and a small headache too)

So, I'm looking for solutions to avoid this situation again in the future ...I need the cheapest solution possible to make the amp automatically turn on after I turn on the AVR, I'm using a Yamaha RX-V2700 (with 12v trigger) and Samsom Servo 600 (no 12v trigger).

Careful if you laugh at me because of what happened ...addle: . :bigsmile:


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

There are some equipments in Furman that allows to power up something receiving a 12V trigger. This products are MP-20 (20Amps) and MP-15 (15Amps).


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Just connect this equipment to a common AC outlet and when it receives 12V from a trigger, it releases 120Vac!! Awesome products!!

Furman also has rackmount sequencers like the PS-8R II.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ludwignew said:


> Just connect this equipment to a common AC outlet and when it receives 12V from a trigger, it releases 120Vac!! Awesome products!!


Yes, they are ...thank you for the links :T

But .....is there anything less $$$$$$???? :whistling: . :bigsmile:


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

I have this one in my house M8-HTPRO from Panamax.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Niles makes one as well..... Niles AC-3 (although I haven't found power rating)
A bit cheaper then the Furman......
* Three AC Outlets—two Switched, One Unswitched; 1,500W Maximum (all Outlets Combined)
* AC-3 Is Activated By 12Volt DC Signal (100mA Minimum)
* Requires 12Volt DC Adapter To Trigger AC-3 From The Switched Outlet Of A Receiver Or Preamp, Can Also Be Triggered By The 12volt Output Of A Niles APC-2, AC-3, SPK-1, SAS-1 Or RFS-1
* 12Volt Control Output For Activating Other Niles Devices Such As An APC-2, AC-3, SPK-1, SAS-1 Or RFS-1


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anybody has any experience or heard experiences with this??? .... Auto switch  ..

I remember reading about it when I got my amp, I was going to get one and completely forgot about it ...until now.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been using an Adcom ACE 515 for years. Provides amp switching and sequencing in one package, as well as several outlets for your other gear. A search of eBay completed auctions shows they sell as cheap as $50.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Look at this article.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

David... you and I have been thinking alike recently. 

Can you do a little bit of wiring? Make your own for about $25.

You will need this relay... which will run you about $15 shipped. Pick up a 20 amp receptacle, a 3 prong plug with appropriate length cord and a female mono mini plug. You can either build a small box or buy a small metal box at the hardware/electrical store. You will need enough of the appropriate size wire for the wiring.

Here is a wiring diagram...
View attachment 12 volt trigger wiring.pdf


The only thing I have to buy is the relay. I have a 20 amp receptacle already, a couple of spare female mini plugs lying around... as well as several old power cords that I can cut and use.

Couldn't get much easier and surely not any cheaper. :T

Of course... if your amp is close enough to your receiver, then maybe the Craftsman Auto Switch will work for about the same money. In my situation... the amp is considerably farther away than my receiver and feasible to plug into the same outlet, much less have to run a power cord over to the receiver. A small mini plug cord is much more workable for me since it will be running through PVC pipe in the wall where my cable and RCA's are ran.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Yes, I watched the whole movie without front speakers :hide: ...(I don't know if anybody has a similar story, but that's what happened to me :blush:, I wasn't feeling well after a little fever the night before and a small headache too)


I watched a movie with just my surrounds and my subwoofers on once. :doh: I just leave all my amps on then use a surge protector switch to turn on everything. Lately I have had to turn them on one at a time since I can't reach the surge protector easy. This way is at least a guarantee I will not leave anything off on accedent after measuring speakers. My amps have some kind of Marantz trigger and I'm not quite sure how it works as I have not had anything Marantz to trigger them. I use a remote control on/off outlet for my transcoder. Hope you get your situation fixed.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually I think I was just watching the movie to see how subwoofers sounded now that I think about it more. Anyways, a surge protector for everything works pretty well for me sometimes. Sonnie has an even better idea it looks like.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to the thread, but I thought I'd chime in. 

I tried exactly what sonnie was suggesting in my setup and unfortunately it didn't work. The 12V relay required more power than the trigger on my pre-pro was able to put out. So I'm using the same relay, but power is provided by a 12V power supply plugged into the Sears auto-switch. More complicated (and expensive), but it works. It should pay back the ~$45 construction cost in a year and a half.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

12V triggers are not meant to power relays and such as Kevin found out. If you have a switched 110V outlet on the back of your AVR, I would plug a 12V Power adapter to that to run your relay.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Kevin_Wadsworth said:


> ... 12V power supply plugged into the Sears auto-switch. More complicated (and expensive), but it works...


Why don't you use the equipment (amp, pre-amp or wherever it is) plugged directly to the Sears auto-switch??? ...I haven't got a chance to get one from Sears (the closest store to me is out of stock, and I don't want to go to next nearest store) :whistling:


----------

